# Floaters



## Charlietuna (Nov 21, 2011)

I have some sp that I made in July of this year. Its just straight forward sp on a Cabernet slurry. I pulled a gallon out today & it had floaters. I've not opened it yet. Its been setting in glass gallon jug with an air lock

Curious about the floaters

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 21, 2011)

Difficult for me to see but it could be pulp from lemon juice.


----------



## wvbrewer (Nov 21, 2011)

Filter it and see how it is.. They may be harmless. I am sure you put a lot of work in the batch.


----------



## Charlietuna (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm hoping it's just pulp, but this is the first time I've seen it suspended & not settle to the bottom. 

Brian


----------



## Charlietuna (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't have a wine filter, can I pour it through a coffee filter?


----------



## Rocky (Nov 21, 2011)

Charlie, I just noticed the same thing on some Skeeter Pee I had lying on its side for about 4 months. I think it is the residual from an incomplete clearing on my part. I did not use either kieselsol or chitosan in mine. I am sure it is harmless but you could run it through a coffee filter if it bothers you.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 21, 2011)

I would not use a filter on that - a filter is made to polish your wine - not clear it.

Pouring thru a coffee filter may work - but you are also exposing it to a lot of O2.

I would just be patient and let it clear on its own.

Have you degassed properly at a good temp? If not - that could be causing it to not clear properly.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2011)

That said above there was a Peach wine batch I made and even after 1 year of aging, a hit with SuperKleer and it still wouldnt clear well. Finally my last resort was to try doing what Ive been told over many years not to and that is to filter a wine that wasnt entirely clear. I used a medium filter and it worked brilliantly.


----------



## Angelina (Nov 21, 2011)

A little O/T but I was wondering what is the benefit of laying a carboy on its side?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 21, 2011)

Assuming that the wine was racked and clear when it went into the gallon jug, it shouldn't be pulp. I've had some high acid wines drop fluffy floaters before (a wild plum that sat in a carboy for over a year before bottling, then dropped some sediment after two years in the bottle). It looked very clear at bottling, so I am thinking a chemical change in the wine over time allowed something to precipitate. I haven't had Skeeter Pee do the same thing even though it's high in acid; but then again, it seldom sits for more than a few months.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't really think it is on it's side. I think his camera was rotated and he just didn't rotate the picture before posting to upright.


----------



## Charlietuna (Nov 21, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I don't really think it is on it's side. I think his camera was rotated and he just didn't rotate the picture before posting to upright.



Yep. RW is right.. It's a gallon jug that has an air lock in the top, its upright & floaters all throught it. Some big, some small.

It's been setting upright with a airlock filled with meta solution for months. & beside it was a gallon of the same sealed with a lid that did the same thing. Floaters. 

I haven't opened yet, but when I do, I'll smell / taste & determine if it's foul. If so, it's the drain. If not, I'll filter.

Brian


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 21, 2011)

Are you using kmeta powder or the tablets?


----------



## Angelina (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you, for a second I thought I was looking at a new technique or something and wondering how that would'nt leak. lol


----------



## Charlietuna (Nov 21, 2011)

k meta powder.


----------

